# Band saw chip clearance device



## Janderso (Feb 16, 2022)

If your horizontal bandsaw gets clogged with chips throughout the wheels and inside the cabinet, this may help/
It sure works well.
All my inspiration was from AGCB97.
The chips are removed before the blade enters the guides, wheels and housing.


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 16, 2022)

Slot and air-passage dimensions?


----------



## chip maker (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks for the great idea, mine is in the works right now everything is done except for the thru hole for the air and taping for the valve fitting. Just figured I'd get on it right away before the idea gets lost in my brain. Thanks again John


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Good idea, and seems original. The canted wire wheel commercial machines use sure aren't very effective.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 20, 2022)

jwmelvin said:


> Slot and air-passage dimensions?


Oh, sorry. I just saw this.
The vertical air hole is 3/16". I used an end mill.
The gap is also 3/16".
This was a swag. It seems to work very well though. I got lucky.


----------

